# Santana Arriva Tandem



## john wood (28 Apr 2016)

Hi everyone,can I direct you all to the sale of our tandem on the CTC forum:- http://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=105472
I can be contacted by PM for any enquiries.

NOTE: MOD Edited to remove personal phone number.


----------

